# Rust prevention & paint....Eastwood vs POR15



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

The last plow I ripped apart and painted I used POR15 with pretty good results and durability. My only complaint was you have to prime and topcoat for UV protection. I am considering trying Eastwood Co. Rust Encapsulater this time around. I have heard good things about their product as well. ANyone else have experience with product they can share?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Last I read POR did not need priming, only removal of loose rust just as Eastwood's does. Why would you not expect to top coat? I expect You will have to top coat anything for durability. Plowing is abrasive. I am interested in people's experiances since I also was considering the difference between those two- Eastwood sells POR also.


----------



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

justme- said:


> Last I read POR did not need priming, only removal of loose rust just as Eastwood's does. Why would you not expect to top coat? I expect You will have to top coat anything for durability. Plowing is abrasive. I am interested in people's experiances since I also was considering the difference between those two- Eastwood sells POR also.


By primer, I meant the tie-coat. It is necessary on top of the POR-15 for the top-coat to stick. With Eastwood, The Rust Encapsulater is UV resistant and does not require a topcoat vs POR-15, which will turn white with UV exposure.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*UV abuse.*



Brett K said:


> By primer, I meant the tie-coat. It is necessary on top of the POR-15 for the top-coat to stick. With Eastwood, The Rust Encapsulater is UV resistant and does not require a topcoat vs POR-15, which will turn white with UV exposure.


 I have had good results with the por15,Used it on all my sander chassis frames etc...The black will turn a flat color after sitting in sun,but that took about a year for mine to do that, and that was on a hood(Direct sunlight).
I just did the frame on my rack dump,they have a chassie topcoat that doesnt require priming in between.
Eastwood carries a great product line,havent tried their answer to POR but everything else I have tried has been of great quality.


----------



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

Oshkosh said:


> I have had good results with the por15,Used it on all my sander chassis frames etc...The black will turn a flat color after sitting in sun,but that took about a year for mine to do that, and that was on a hood(Direct sunlight).
> I just did the frame on my rack dump,they have a chassie topcoat that doesnt require priming in between.
> Eastwood carries a great product line,havent tried their answer to POR but everything else I have tried has been of great quality.


For the purpose of experimentation, I decided to give the Eastwood Rust Encapsulater a try. I have everything out for sandblasting and when I get it back, I will use it with the Fisher yellow topcoat on the blade. I'll post some before and after pics.


----------

